# Which to build first? Pumpkinhead or Avalanche?



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

It is such a tough choice!!! What do you guys wanna see built first? Of course, both bikes are the only ones in existence so they have to be built in Pista Palace regalia.


----------



## Odotpara (Dec 19, 2007)

As true Belgian citizen, I vote for the Pumpkin of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Pumpkin as well! That is one gorgeous orange!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The orange is a very nice looking color combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Gorgeous frames!
I love both of them...:thumbsup:


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Either.....as long as you use proper gear and don't put Shimano on it like you did with the Di2


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I hate you.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

The white one.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

The frames you guys get are awesome. Your pictures are not.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pumpkinhead wins*



kjmunc said:


> Either.....as long as you use proper gear and don't put Shimano on it like you did with the Di2


Does this mean you want to see SRAM on the Molteni? Just kidding...Eddy rode Campy and so in respect to him, we gotta go campy. New, more awesome photos to follow.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd love the see the Molteni built up as well. Does the orange have a pearl/metallic to it, or is it a solid colour?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Avalanche avalanche avalanche!!!!


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Molteni - we need a little color this time of year, and it looks like a 'classics' frameset! The Avalanche can come later... white and bright for the start of the warm-weather rides.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

When are these frames going to be available to the rest of us?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Hurry up and build it, will only take a few hours ;-)


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

It's strange how the frame is orange/black but the Colnago decals are in blue, would have looked better in black imo.


----------



## spiffomatic (Jan 28, 2010)

There's some serious history behind that blue!
(see "molteni")

Amazing frame!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Karbon Kev said:


> It's strange how the frame is orange/black but the Colnago decals are in blue, would have looked better in black imo.


You've got to be kidding! That is about the most famous colour scheme in the history of cycling, besides the world championship rainbow stripes. Ridden by the greatest cyclist in history, and probably ever.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just saw the pics over at Pista Palace.com www.pistapalace.com 

Did you guys really use 10spd Record to build the only white EPS in the world?! What, no spare Super Record 11 sitting around?

Very nice otherwise.....like the Deda stem and the fact you used standard drop bars and not some goofy ergo contraptions.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

*


iyeoh said:



You've got to be kidding! That is about the most famous colour scheme in the history of cycling, besides the world championship rainbow stripes. Ridden by the greatest cyclist in history, and probably ever.

Click to expand...

*
Ok mate calm down, jeez talk about an overeaction ...... lol! I do realise that thanks.


----------

